# RBP is lazy



## animaniac10 (Jun 7, 2005)

lately my RBP has just been sitting in the same place all day and all night and does nothing i ut room in does nothing i leave him alone and still nothing. i donno whats going on with him i ahve had hom for about 1 month now but he just sits there.









also is his eye suppost to be red beacuse it has a little bit of black in it also red and white he is about 5''


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

powerhead, and 82F. what size tank. he might need a buddy to chase around


----------



## animaniac10 (Jun 7, 2005)

i have a power head its at 82 and its a 40 i think my tank is 2 samll for another and also there $50s here but i feel my tank is 2 small


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

animaniac10 said:


> lately my RBP has just been sitting in the same place all day and all night and does nothing i ut room in does nothing i leave him alone and still nothing. i donno whats going on with him i ahve had hom for about 1 month now but he just sits there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size of tank do you have? that would help a lot if you would tell us. if you have a big enough tank add 2 more reds and a powerhead.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What is their diet? The wrong diet can cause obesity, which makes the fish not active and lazy instead.
~Taylor~


----------



## animaniac10 (Jun 7, 2005)

> i would add some Dither fish
> 
> how many gph is your powerhead rated for?
> 
> ...


the powerhead is rated for 110gph and the demesions for the tank are 36x12.5x16 i do not think my tank is big enough for another fish



taylorhedrich said:


> What is their diet? The wrong diet can cause obesity, which makes the fish not active and lazy instead.
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1075989[/snapback]​


I feed him every couple of days since he does eat alot and all i give him is frozen shrimp brine shrimp and also blood worms


----------



## animaniac10 (Jun 7, 2005)

help


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If it's a solitary red, that's about what you're gonna get 99/100.
You may do better to get an elongatus instead.


----------



## animaniac10 (Jun 7, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> If it's a solitary red, that's about what you're gonna get 99/100.
> You may do better to get an elongatus instead.
> 
> 
> ...


 do you know anyone that wants to trade me


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

animaniac10 said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > If it's a solitary red, that's about what you're gonna get 99/100.
> ...


They might trade you if you had a shoal of red bellies instead of a single one. A elogatus is worth much more than a single red belly. Check out or sponsors to the right and see if they have any elongatus piranhas.
~Taylor~


----------



## animaniac10 (Jun 7, 2005)

none ship to canada tho


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

animaniac10 said:


> none ship to canada tho
> [snapback]1077457[/snapback]​


Well, your next option is to make a WTB (Want To Buy) ad in the Member Classifieds here. Good luck finding one.








~Taylor~


----------

